# The Cat That Always Comes Back



## SiberianKitty (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, there's actually quite a few stories about my cat, Cutie. I'll just tell a few.

*Story #1*

My family got him in 1995, along with his brother, Frisky, and then the very next year we moved into a new house. During the first month, my dad let them outside to explore their new surroundings. This was the very first time that they have even experienced being outside. Well, the two brothers didn't stay around for very long, they took off. They were gone for about 3 to 4 weeks.

And then one day at 4 am in the morning my step-mother and my dad hear a meow coming from outside. They go to check it out and who was there? None other then Cutie. They checked for Frisky but he was no where in sight. Cutie came back alone. Frisky never did come back but was often seen in the neighborhood. Family rumor has it that Frisky became a "wild" cat. The cats were both neutered, but even so Frisky choose the outside life.

*Story #2*

_Cutie was the only cat for awhile and then the next door business to my dad's business came to him and asked if he wanted a cat. They found her on the 91 freeway. She was no more then a kit, about 8 weeks old. Her face was covered with fleas, she was very dirty and looked like an old rag, a very pretty old rag. Luckally I was there when the guy asked and my dad looked at me, I nodded and said, "Yes, of course!" I was about 11 at the time and I took this little kit home and cleaned her up. I got rid of most of the fleas, at least I could no longer see them crawling on her face. Anyways...she grew into a beautiful girl. Cutie was no longer alone for the next 2 years because he had Marie_

And then one day I brought Sarah home. Cutie of course welcomed her with open paws. Marie, however, didn't like the fact the Sarah was around. They never got along because Marie wouldn't allow it. For some reason my father procrastinated on getting Sarah spayed. Soon after her first birthday she had a litter of kits. This only made Marie even more upset. She already hated Sarah but now she had her kits to deal with too. That did it. My dad come home late one night and Marie had vanished. Only Cutie lurked nearby.

I was so distraught about Marie's disappearance and determined to find her. I knew that I couldn't go searching for her myself so I sent Cutie. It was about a few days after Marie had vanished. It was during the summertime and dark outside. I opened the side door and told Cutie to Find Marie. He went out the door.

1 day past and there was no Cutie. 2nd day and still no Cutie. My dad got mad at me for letting him out so late. And he told me that I was stupid to think the Cutie is actually out there looking for Marie...cats can't rationalize, not like people can. He also said that if Cutie doesn't come back he's going to get rid of Sarah and her Kits. No more cats, not ever.

After the first day Cutie didn't come back I didn't think much of it but on the 2nd day and still no sign of him, I got kinda of worried and then my dad threatened to give away my other cats if Cutie doesn't return.

On the 3rd day I opened the side door to go outside and saw Cutie sitting there sliently. "Cutie!" I shouted happily to him. He came to me, "you're okay!" I noticed that no other cat was beside. "I guess you didn't find Marie." I said to him in a depressed tone. "I'm glad you're back though, thanks for trying."

A few years later I saw Marie again in the bushes. So I really believe that Cutie set out to find her and did but she just refused to come back home. She's a people cat so she probably just adopted a new family. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

There's been lots of other times too when Cutie just didn't come home. Usually only a full day or two at a time never any more. There are also coyotes where my dad lives so it's possible that Cutie was hiding from them.

He's 10 years of age today!

My dad moved again to a newer house this past February. Cutie hasn't been missing at all now. He might be sound asleep and not hear us call sometimes. No more then half a day though, silly old boy.

No matter what that cat always come back...so I know for sure that he is here to stay.


----------



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

lol. Before i was born my mom had a vat called Frisky! Cute kitty u have!


~Kitty~


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

what an awesome story thanks for sharing


----------

